# Riding on roads



## huntin man32 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have just bought a snowmobile a couple months ago. i have to register it. do i just need the registration sticker to ride on roads, or do i need a trail permit? is a trail permit also a sticker?


----------



## jimmyv13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Check your local ordinances for snowmobile riding....some areas allow you to ride with traffic and some don't, but you will need a trail pass sticker either way.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

you need both, this year its $30 for registration and $35 for a trail permit


----------

